# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  Autenticidad

## Shalia

¿Qué es para vosotros la magia de verdad? Hay gente que practica trucos de magia con cartas, o con monedas, o con pañuelos, y luego hay quien crea trucos más elaborados que implican cortar a personas por la mitad o incluso hipnotizar (aunque no sabría decir hasta qué punto eso es magia). El caso es que no sé si existen diferentes niveles de magia, o si vosotros consideráis que hay algunos magos "más magos" que otros, no solo por hacer trucos más elaborados sino también por crearlos, por ejemplo. Y luego está, por supuesto, lo que hoy por hoy mucha gente considera "magia" porque no lo entiende o porque cree que el término "mágico" es perfecto para hablar de la mirada de un niño o de las nuevas tecnologías, aunque eso ya es arena de otro costal. En definitiva, ¿vosotros qué pensáis? ¿Creéis que alguien que está empezando y que solo sabe hacer trucos sencillos puede considerarse "mago", o aprendiz de?

----------


## Bririn

La magia de verdad es todo lo que ilusione al público, pero especialmente todo lo que nos ilusione a nosotros, los magos. Da igual si son trucos de cartas o de monedas o si son trucos mucho más complicados, la magia es la magia  :Smile1:

----------


## bydariogamer

Soy de la opinión de Bririn: la magia es aquello que nos impresiona y sorprende gratamente. Lo mismo serrando gente que  siendo un simple aprendiz.

----------


## vitalis

Un mago "de verdad" sería un brujo, tipo Harry Potter o Merlín. En el mundo en el que vivimos no creo que haya magos de verdad y magos de mentira. Hay magos buenos y magos menos buenos, ya sea porque carecen de talento o porque están aprendiendo, pero no creo que pueda decirse que aquel que quiera hacer trucos de magia y se maneje, aunque sea más o menos, no es un mago. No sé si me explico.

----------

